# Bullying, who to deal with it ...??



## tigerfish (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I have a 28ltrs (7.3gallons) tank with 4 tiger-fish, started with 2 and after 2 wks got 2 more. The 1st ones were fine for those wks alone and started marking territories, after the new arrivals all seemed fine, but now the biggest one is being bullied by his mate and is hiding behind the thermostat and few fights signs ... what should I do! He is not eating and I don't know what to do ... I will try to re-arrange the DECO and see if it helps, any other advice is much appreciated !!! Thank you ! Tricia *c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Get a bigger tank and put in more barbs, you need a school of at least 7 and your tank isn't big enough.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Susan. Barbs are nippers and the only way to really stop it, is to increase the school size (at least 7 fish... odd numbers are better.) This allows them to set up a proper "pecking order."

In order to do this, however, you're going to need a larger tank. I'd say if they are the only fish you are going to keep, then get a 15 gallon tank and you can have 7 or so Tiger Barbs.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

holly12 said:


> In order to do this, however, you're going to need a larger tank. I'd say if they are the only fish you are going to keep, then get a 15 gallon tank and you can have 7 or so Tiger Barbs.


To small, need a 20 go with 7 of them. I have 5 tigers, but also have 6 more of different types of babrs that the fight and play WITH


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

And the others will stress the other one to death I lost a few before I got a good balance


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was thinking they'd need a 20g, but kinda' hoping the OP could squeak by with a 15g... guess not.


----------



## tigerfish (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, thank you all for your notes !!! 
it is my first ever aquarium and that was the reason we started with a small one and also for my 4yrs old to start to get used to look after her pets. I cannot change for a bigger one just now, do you think I can just give one or two back to the shop in order to have less fish in the tank ??? Would that work ?? I also have 2 little "shine blue" ones, they are fine , at the shop they were together in the tank so I got them ... so it's a total of 6 = is 4 little tigers and 2 little shine blue. Maybe taking a couple of tigers back to the shop is a step to take ??? 
Thanks again guys !!!*c/p*


----------



## s9601694 (Feb 23, 2011)

tigerfish said:


> Hi everyone, thank you all for your notes !!!
> it is my first ever aquarium and that was the reason we started with a small one and also for my 4yrs old to start to get used to look after her pets. I cannot change for a bigger one just now, do you think I can just give one or two back to the shop in order to have less fish in the tank ??? Would that work ?? I also have 2 little "shine blue" ones, they are fine , at the shop they were together in the tank so I got them ... so it's a total of 6 = is 4 little tigers and 2 little shine blue. Maybe taking a couple of tigers back to the shop is a step to take ???
> Thanks again guys !!!*c/p*


If you cant upgrade your tank, you'll have to take all the tiger barbs back. They will just kill each other and any other fish in the tank. Keeping just two will only make it worse. I agree with the rest: keep at least 5 or 7, this is the only way they will be too occupied to seriously harm anyone.. 

The 'shiny blue's' are neon or cardinal tetra's i assume.. You might be able to keep a group of 5 or so in your tank but honestly, your tank is way too small for most fish.


----------



## tigerfish (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you guys ... I will send them back to the shop.:goldfish:
What upsets me is when you ask for advice at the shop, they said that size tank was ok for them. I will send them back and find another shop to buy my fish next time. Yes, they are neon tetra, the blue ones.
Thanx a lot for all your notes, I really do not want to harm them!:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## s9601694 (Feb 23, 2011)

tigerfish said:


> Thank you guys ... I will send them back to the shop.:goldfish:
> What upsets me is when you ask for advice at the shop, they said that size tank was ok for them. I will send them back and find another shop to buy my fish next time. Yes, they are neon tetra, the blue ones.
> Thanx a lot for all your notes, I really do not want to harm them!:fish-in-bowl:


 
Yeah thats just plain bad.. I went to a LFS once and the guy was lying in my face in order to make a sale.. never went back.

Best advice to anyone is to visit forums like this and ask the experts who care about the fish first!


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

holly12 said:


> I was thinking they'd need a 20g, but kinda' hoping the OP could squeak by with a 15g... guess not.


They are very active fish. Some fish you can get away with a little smaller tank or a little over stocked, Tiger babrs are not a fish you can do that with. As some one above me said, they will kill any tank mates untill they feel like they have enough room.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

tigerfish said:


> I also have 2 little "shine blue" ones, they are fine , at the shop they were together in the tank so I got them ...
> Thanks again guys !!!*c/p*


That is because they have room and there was enough of them to keep them happy. They size of your tank limits you on what fish will live there without problems. But there is still enough of a selection to keep a 4 year old happy. Good luck :fish5:


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

well I have never had any problems with my tiger barbs, and I have 3 of them in a 20 gal with 3 bala sharks and a long finned rosy barb, guess I just got an odd bunch haha. But yeah, most fish stores (notice, most) will do anything to gt a sale, I would research any fish you ever plan to get before you buy it for your tank, that way you know exactly what to expect


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Neons are pretty fish, but they are schoolers. Once you take the Tiger Barbs back, I'd grab another 1 or 3 Neons, to help make them a bit happier. They are sensitive fish, so make sure their water quality is very very good in that small of a tank.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree with the others here, take the tiger barbs back and get 3 more neons. Even for neons your tank is borderline but I think it will be okay. Adding some decor like a piece of driftwood and easy plants like java moss or anibias will help the tank seem like it has more space for them. And be careful not to overfeed as the water can be spoiled quickly. Other than the school of neons I wouldn't add more fish but two or three ghost or red cherry shrimp won't add much bio load to the tank, they might even be a help cleaning up and they are fun to watch.

As for getting good advice, it's a very rare store where you get it. If you find one use it, if not don't worry too much, just do your own research first.


----------



## tigerfish (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Here just to thank you all for help and advice. 
I am a lot happier with my tank and fish. Sent back the tiger barbs and kept the bullied one no tail and no fins. 
Now I have 6 neons and the only tiger left is almost fully recovered and they all are getting on so well, I have a Happy Fish Tank now.

Thanks again to y'all :fish-in-bowl:

Patricia


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad things are going better .


----------



## tigerfish (Sep 19, 2011)

Snail, 
When u mentioned not to feed too much because I could spoil the water, what you mean? I feed them very small amount 2x day, morning/night . And I clean the filter every week. Water is always clear ... Should I do anything else ?

Also with this problem I had the water is a bit low, how is the best way to top up the water ? I appreciate any advice ... Thank you ! *c/p*


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad to hear everything is going well.

You can feed once a day. (I used to do twice a day, but now I feed once per day and they are all fine.) Just a small pinch. A hungry fish is a healthy (and alive) fish.

For topping up the tank, keep some water in a bucket that you've allowed to air off for 24-48 hours (to air off gases.) Add conditioner to the water you will be adding, and pour into tank.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Besides getting great info and advice from this forum, I have also read
Freshwater Aquariums for Dummies. Whole lot of info there covering everything one needs to know about maintaining a happy fish tank !


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

tigerfish said:


> Snail,
> When u mentioned not to feed too much because I could spoil the water, what you mean? I feed them very small amount 2x day, morning/night . And I clean the filter every week. Water is always clear ... Should I do anything else ?


It sounds like you are doing it just right, I just mentioned it because with such a small tank it is easy for water quality to be effected. Overfeeding a little in a large tank isn't a big problem because the quantity of water will dilute ammonia spikes etc and a large filter can easily take on a little extra but it a small tank things get out of control quickly so you need to take extra care with things like feeding and water changes. 

I also recommend live plants. They are very good to help maintain water quality, and look nice too . Does the tank have a light? Even if it doesn't java moss for example will survive in just about any tank, it looks nice when it is growing on stones or driftwood.


----------



## tigerfish (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank u snail! The reason I asked is because I 've never done anything with the water apart from cleaning the filter, I asked in the shop about the kit they sell and again did not get much quality info, so I will definitely find anther shop, but at the moment I am on recovery of a back surgery and and will stay limited for a while with mobility out of the house, that's the reason I count with you guys to guide me until I can drive again and get to a proper fish shop for guidance. 
I appreciate all your info, I have much happier tank now! Will be more careful with water condition as well .... Thanks a lot! 

Oh! Yes, the tank has light in it. I will definitely change for natural plants when I get a chance. How often it needs water change ??? I am still reading about water top up and trying to find a better way to top mines up, but changing water , I thought it would affect the fish too much ??!!!

Pattricia:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You are right that changing too much water at once can shock the fish but up to 50% is usually okay. Different people do their water changes different ways depending on their tank setup and personal taste. 25% once a week (with dechlorinated water) is considered pretty standard and would be a good starting place for you. With live plants in the tank you can usually get away with doing it less often. Although not essential a liquid test kit for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates would help you gauge your water quality so you can work out exactly what is good for your tank.


----------

